# Oil Filters - PF2257G vs. PF2257GF?



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know about the G vs GF but I have ordered two filters for my Cruze, one of them was a felt ring at the bottom that slides over the shaft and the other was hard plastic with a built in O ring. Both worked but I suspect that the O ring one was a newer version.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

BlueAngel-

A quick google shows a local Orielly's auto part listing the "GF as AC Delco "Duraguard Line". I don't know what the Duraguard line is. If it's anything like the advantage line of AcDelco brake rotors it's a cheaper product.

I'd stick with the PF2257G. I know Rockauto will ship to Canada and has these for less than $5.00, the question becomes how bad is their shipping for you..

Further searching on acdelco.com shows the following:

ACDelco Professional Durapack Oil Filters
ACDelco Professional Design Oil Filter Durapacks offer outstanding filter capacity, enhanced efficiency, consistent flow management and high-durability design help provide exceptional filtering performance for GM vehicles with the economy of bulk packaging. These Professional filters come 12 to a box, with no individual packaging. 


So this seller is buying them in 12 packs and selling individually? They are on ebay for 12 for 56.00 with free shipping. I wonder if it's still a re-badged Hengst quality filter or if some other manufactuer is now making them for AcDelco. 
As a side note, did you ever try the block heater install, and where there issues with it? This would have been the winter to have it! 

Good Luck-

Carbon02


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> I'd stick with the PF2257G. I know Rockauto will ship to Canada and has these for less than $5.00, the question becomes how bad is their shipping for you...
> 
> ...As a side note, did you ever try the block heater install, and where there issues with it? This would have been the winter to have it!


My local GM dealer sells the Delco oil filters for about $5.00, so price isn't the concern. I'm not sure which filter it is they're selling though... my bet is the cheaper one. IIRC, it came in a plastic bag, not a box, the last time I bought one. Maybe I'll stop by the dealer and have a look at one to be sure.

Block heater... yeah, that would've been nice this year for sure, if my better half hadn't ruined the finish on our dining room table and cost me over a month of spare time refinishing it. That was supposed to be my block heater install window, and by the time I got the table finished we were into our stupid-cold December already. Next year maybe, I'll surely post if I make progress.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

So Rockauto references two GM part numbers to the PF2257G, 55594651 and 93185674:

More Information for ACDELCO PF2257G

Searching Google Images for those GM numbers, I came up with PF2257G = 55594651 (Made in USA):








and PF2257GF = 93185674 (Made in Germany):








This would have all made sense, the "G" being a USA part number and the "GF" being a European part number, if I hadn't found this:







...which is the "GF" but made in United States according to the box, and is listed as an Opel part?

I'm definitely going to stop by my dealer and see what's up.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

And now I have a third GM part number to check out, 19254711:

More Information for ACDELCO PF2257GF


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> My local GM dealer sells the Delco oil filters for about $5.00, so price isn't the concern. I'm not sure which filter it is they're selling though... my bet is the cheaper one. IIRC, it came in a plastic bag, not a box, the last time I bought one. Maybe I'll stop by the dealer and have a look at one to be sure.
> 
> Block heater... yeah, that would've been nice this year for sure, if my better half hadn't ruined the finish on our dining room table and cost me over a month of spare time refinishing it. That was supposed to be my block heater install window, and by the time I got the table finished we were into our stupid-cold December already. Next year maybe, I'll surely post if I make progress.


Let me guess. Spilled nail polish or remover on the table...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Let me guess. Spilled nail polish or remover on the table...


Actually I can't really blame her. She used Spray Nine on it but that shouldn't have done anything. She bought the table used and whoever owned it first used something that softened the finish and the Spray Nine ate into it. Once the main part of the table was officially declared a write-off, I tried Spray Nine on the table inserts and it didn't affect them at all, so the finish had already been compromised somehow.

It took me a long time to get it finished... I'm a perfectionist who had never refinished a piece of furniture before. It came out really nice, but it took me a while to get it that way! Three heavy coats of stain, 1/2 litre of wipe on Poly, a dozen 2000 grit wet sanding pads and several rounds of cutting/finishing compound on my Makita rotary. That table's finish looks better than some people's cars:









Kickass dining room table, no block heater... wife doesn't care about the block heater though.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> And now I have a third GM part number to check out, 19254711:
> 
> More Information for ACDELCO PF2257GF


FWIW, in europe, *HENGST *is the OEM manufacturer of filters for GM-Opel. Here, in USA, *HENGST* has two plants and is likewise OEM manufacturer of filters to GM's Flint, MI, engine factory for 1.4LT engines.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

BlueAngel & Others on this thread. 

I'm pulling together a Rockauto order and I realize that they now carry both the PF2257GF and the PF2257G. I've used the PF2257G many times before, but I was wondering if anyone physically put hands on these two filters. Is the only difference the manufacturing location? The difference in the Rockauto catalog appears to be shipping location and about $0.50 per filter savings to go with the PF2257GF, provided the shipping location works out with other items in your cart. 

Anyone actually used both? 

Thanks-

Carbon02


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Carbon, sorry for the late reply!

To be honest, I haven't looked any farther into this. I've been getting my filters from the local GM dealer for less than $5/ea and it would seem they're likely as good as any other filter out there.

Funny actually, every year my dealer sends me a $10 parts/service voucher on the anniversary of my purchase date, so I end up getting two filters per year for free.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You can't beat that deal! I have enough filters for about 1-1.5 years, and probably both will be just fine, I was just curious as to the differences. 

It's nice that shipping on these filters from Rockauto is fairly economical in the US. Even if I just needed to order a few filters it's still cheaper than local pricing. I've only contacted one dealer and they were between $7-8 USD. That's probably still a fair price for quality filters, but it's just as easy to order. The problem with ordering is verification that it's what you want! 

Thanks-

Carbon02


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Stumbled across this thread as i noticed today that i ordered a 12 pack of PF2257GF filters Monday, not PF2257G. Once i receive my 12 pack i will go to AutoZone and compare one to an off the shelf G Filter. Im curious and nervous as to what the difference is, although it seems that maybe these are just Euro Filters?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think my dealership has given up on sending me $10 parts vouchers every year. If this is the case I may order one of each through Rockauto just for fun the next time I'm headed to the U.S. and see what's up.

I have a sneaking suspicion they're all pretty much the same, just packaged individually or in bulk packs of 12. Ordering a few is a low risk move when we're talking $5 parts, and I'm still curious.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> BlueAngel & Others on this thread.
> 
> I'm pulling together a Rockauto order and I realize that they now carry both the PF2257GF and the PF2257G. I've used the PF2257G many times before, but I was wondering if anyone physically put hands on these two filters. Is the only difference the manufacturing location? The difference in the Rockauto catalog appears to be shipping location and about $0.50 per filter savings to go with the PF2257GF, provided the shipping location works out with other items in your cart.
> 
> ...


A few months ago I bought 5 from rock auto and noticed that too. I can't remember which one I bought though? Knowing myself probably the cheaper filter. lol
Not that it matters but if I remember I'll check?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

OK the PF2257G is AC Delco and made in the USA.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so i got my filters in. i need to get he pics off of my phone. I ordered the Case from ebay of PF2257GF, However, this must be a PN for just the 12pack. every filter is in a bag, and that bag has the Delco # PF2257G GM # 55594651 Made in USA


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are the pics


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

LS6rally said:


> Here are the pics


Looks like the same filter, even the blue o-ring and not black.
Mine were $4.83 each at rock auto.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

I bought a 12 pack on Ebay for $56.xx shipped. so about the same price. 

These are the GF with the Black O Ring
New Lot of 6 Genuine GM 19254711 ACDelco PF2257GF Engine Oil Filters with O Ring | eBay

this is the auction i bought
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Engine-Oil-...7GF-/361162009134?hash=item5416eeea2e&vxp=mtr


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

LS6rally said:


> I bought a 12 pack on Ebay for $56.xx shipped. so about the same price.
> 
> These are the GF with the Black O Ring
> New Lot of 6 Genuine GM 19254711 ACDelco PF2257GF Engine Oil Filters with O Ring | eBay
> ...


That's a good price!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BU54 said:


> Looks like the same filter, even the blue o-ring and not black.


Looks the same as the ones I get from the dealer, too. Blue o ring as well.

I'm paying a little over $5 for them IIRC, but given our exchange rate right now they're pretty much paying ME to take them!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a difference between the Blue o-ring and the old black one? I'm still working on my old 1st order from Rockauto with the black rings. 

Is the color difference a supplier change, or are there problems with the black ring degrading over time?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The black rings are a neoprene based product……the blue ones are silicone and stay more pliable…..but it doesn't matter since you replace it every filter change (I hope).

Rob


----------

